# Auto Finesse & a BMW M3



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Been flat out at it all weekend working away on this Bmw M3 iv pulled some stupidly long days too and still ran over by a whole day Any ways im all finished up and the client has been and collected so here is how it all went:thumb: Enjoy!

Before:
































































First job was wheels and wash stage:

Wheels where washed with As Smart wheels& EZ detail brush and Swissvax brush, arches & door shuts with AG power max 3, Engine compartment with AS G101, Foamed with PM3 and SSF, roof wash scrubbed with a soft interior brush, another SV detail brush to wash the panel gaps and trim etc etc with Apc, and body work washed TBM with AS auto wash and zym0l sponge, Car was dried with Sonus WW Der wonder.


























































































































































After the wash stage it was apparent the wheels would need more than just a clean to sort them out and they where beyond what i personally could do, so it was arranged fr the wheels to be refurbished whilst with us, basically some one has refurbished the rim lip, but not the rest of the wheel:wall:














































Now i moved on to the interior (not my usual rotine but the paint was going to be a huge job and i wanted to get the other bits done first so i could manage my time a little better for the paint), the interior was vacuumed, dusted and all the vents/gaps etc etc where clean out with the megs slide brush. carpets where cleaned with Ag interior cleaner and a interior brush, Seat rails and plastics where also cleaned with Ag interior a long reach brush and magic sponge.
leather was cleaned with G101 and a soft nail brush








































































































































50/50 on the drivers seat





































Then all the interior trim and plastic was dressed with 303



















Before:









After:









Exhust was polished up with Autosol



















And that was the end of day 1 :doublesho

Day 2:

Paint work was clayed with swissvax paint rubber and megs QD and megs 00 mix



















Now on the correcting the paint work, as you can see from the pics there was some deep swirling but all so a lot of RDS, most of the correction was done with menz ip3.02 on a megs cutting pad, some pannels i needed 3m fast cut plus, and then the IP, after all the panels where corrected i used the Gtechniq p1 on a Gt finishing pad to refine the finish.

Boot lid before:



















After and 50/50s




























Some RDS where not fully correctable but much improved over all:










Bonnet before:



















50/50










Before and after



















Driver side:doublesho














































After ip only










The fabric roof was put up and treater with 303 fabric protector 3 
coats:thumb:










The danny (ST dan) got roped in to helping me remove the wheels so i could get them off to the refurbers ( THANKS DANNY:thumb










and that was another day gone

Day 3

With a few last bits needed some polishing (bumpers and bits that needed doing by hand) and the hard top that was off the car, once these bits where done i set about cleaning up the panel gaps etc from polish and polish dust, grills etc where detailed and then gave the car a IPA wipe down to prep it for the sealant to be applied :



























































































Now to apply the UK test sealant via a MF applicator spritzed with Z8, this product went down very thin and dried as soon as i had been around the car it was ready to come off so 3 coats was easy, all paint in door shuts etc where coated.























































Ok now the wheels are back from the refub




























Now back on the ground i did the final touches like windows in & out, tyres with megs endurance, and trim with Cg new look gel, a wipe down with Z8 and its good to go:thumb: :thumb: Enjoy!




































































































Thanks for looking, sorry the final pics are not as good as some it was late, dark and the client wanted to get home after a day at work.

As always any comments or questions are welcome
James b


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

There's only a handfull of people i would let touch my own car and after work like that you're now well and truly added to my list too mate , f*cking fantastic. Makes such a difference spending more than a day on a car that needs it :thumb: 

Still havent used the P1, how did you find it? i might use it on the detail i'm in the middle of just now


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

oh yeah - get a tripod


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome work mate. That really is stunning :thumb:


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work James! Lovin the unit.

Kind Regards,
Mike.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Clark:thumb:



Clark said:


> oh yeah - get a tripod


Iv got one but did not use it much  , i wish i had out door shots of it finished  it looked sweet

As for the P1 its good the wool pad ( i never used it on this job but i did on another) is a bit messy to start with but after half a car or so its much better, the polish is great, on the wool it can cut well, and on the finishing pad the finish is really fine and crisp, as all polishes it has its place and is better on some jobs rather than others but all in all a good tool for the box IMO


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

cracking work James

Stunning turnaround


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Fantastic job James love the final shots the colour really pops


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

james b said:


> Thanks Clark:thumb:
> 
> Iv got one but did not use it much  , i wish i had out door shots of it finished  it looked sweet
> 
> As for the P1 its good the wool pad ( i never used it on this job but i did on another) is a bit messy to start with but after half a car or so its much better, the polish is great, on the wool it can cut well, and on the finishing pad the finish is really fine and crisp, as all polishes it has its place and is better on some jobs rather than others but all in all a good tool for the box IMO


Cool cheers  might try it on the latest detail then if i remember


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

awesome stuff James, i thought those seats looked clean until i saw the 50/50! That kind of attention to detail is what this site is about!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work mate, however i didn't know PMV gavin was your new cameraman:lol:


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice, love the shine on the image 8th from bottom, I bet the customer was pleased with that.

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2007)

A good honest job on a difficult car mate:thumb: 

Looks fantastic and a great write up. 50/50 on leather look great also.:thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice finish excellent work :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

James, without being disrespectful to any others - pro or otherwise - that's the best detail I've ever had the pleasure to read through mate (apart from the 1922 Rolls Royce by DaveKG and Brian. You deserve a holiday after that car alone. 

The unit looks amazing, a set of 5-a-side goals either end wouldn't look out of place. 

The dog needs a TV by the way, it looked pretty fed up watching you:thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

great job mate on a lovely car.The 50/50 shot on the leather seats is mad


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Lovely..

As above those 50/50 shots of the seats were nuts! Great work! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks every one, its really appreciated

i must go to bed now tho as am back at it again at 6.30am,


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

WOW JB, pulled the stops out on that mofo 

Honestly, superb correction and attention to detail mate.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

im in shock! that is one great detail!

well done jay!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

That is outstanding work. How can anyone mistreat that kind of car so much? it was seriously McManky!!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb job. Must be time for a rest  after that !!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent work mate and the luxury of 3 days to do it you lucky sod.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Superb James you have done an amazing job on that motor


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work as usual mate. What colour is it? Carbon black? Avus blue?


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

Stunning work there James! I didn't think the leather was that dirty to start!!!!

A real credit to you mate


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent job there mate and nice tidy up :thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great work! I think detailing is going to become spending more than one day on a car. The results after 2 or 3 days are much better. 

Its the attention to detail that makes detailing what it is. 

Si


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

exotic detail said:


> Great work! I think detailing is going to become spending more than one day on a car. The results after 2 or 3 days are much better.
> 
> Its the attention to detail that makes detailing what it is.
> 
> Si


Most already do spend more than one day mate :thumb:


----------



## JEFF (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice attention to detail James,that looked superb in the end and see you had the all important electric fire going :thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow what a minging pit of a car....Excellent turn around there james spot on m8ty looks a treat...nice write up and pics..:thumb:


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent work looks amazing.

Sean


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

Very great turnaroud !


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Superb


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great detail and write up. Lovely 50:50 on the leather, came up a treat.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

good work, great photos.

keep it up!!

ps - i prefer the m3 with the 19" boots.

:thumbs:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Lovely work and write up

certainly a fair bit of detail gone into that one

Nice one


----------



## -Neilos- (Apr 6, 2007)

What did you use on the leather? amazing results!!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

awesome job you done there James:thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Absolutely f****n' superb James!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Great attention to detail, stunning BMW, well it is now.

How are you able to wash the vehicle inside? 

John:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks every one

Leather was cleaned with AS G101 and treated with glipton

@ typefern: easy get the PW set up and blast away its a big work shop and i washed it at the front and then mopeed up


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Lovely work well done.


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

damn that looks good james  

wheels come up a treat too.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning work, looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

cracking job chap:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Superb mate very impressed !  
2 Q's What dilution rate did you use on the G101 for the leather & what IPA did you use please ?

Baz


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ST dan said:


> damn that looks good james
> 
> wheels come up a treat too.


Yer they did a nice job, all be i i got them back bit late


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a very impressive detail and an excellent write - the results are fantastic too :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

another great finish from the test sealent


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

KawasakiJunkie said:


> Superb mate very impressed !
> 2 Q's What dilution rate did you use on the G101 for the leather & what IPA did you use please ?
> 
> Baz


I would have to check what IPA it is i cut it 50/50 with RO water, g101 on that leather was about 10/1 :thumb:


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Transformation! :doublesho Excellent work. It was a right bloody mess before.


----------



## Ygidrop (Dec 13, 2007)

Fantastic job man!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Such an awesome detail!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Stunning work and a great write up just awesome!


----------



## griff500 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the great read. Amazing work, it was probably an expensive job with wheels and all but it was worth EVERY penny :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

griff500 said:


> Thanks for the great read. Amazing work, it was probably an expensive job with wheels and all but it was worth EVERY penny :thumb:


Im not one to try and justify what i charge as when you see a properly detailed car in the flesh you will see where every penny went, but i would place money that that job would have added twice the cost of the detail and refurb, maybe more to the resale value EASY!


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

absolute top job there couldnt believe the difference when i popped round the other night


----------



## Nuno XXI (Aug 27, 2007)

Really great work!

nice the 50/50 on the leader!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

james b said:


> I would have to check what IPA it is i cut it 50/50 with RO water, g101 on that leather was about 10/1 :thumb:


Thanks mate


----------



## Pilsmil (Jul 29, 2007)

Absolutly bang on mate :doublesho


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Excellent work James. :thumb: Especially liking the 50/50 leather shots, you dont see that very often and it makes such a difference especially on that colour. Units looking good too


----------



## marshallR (Jan 23, 2008)

THink i may have to try some of that leather cleaner as it certaintly does look good stuff
Where did you get them small detail brushes that you did the front grill?

Looks like the car has just come from the factory! a brill job


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

marshallR said:


> THink i may have to try some of that leather cleaner as it certaintly does look good stuff
> Where did you get them small detail brushes that you did the front grill?
> 
> Looks like the car has just come from the factory! a brill job


www.carwashnwax.com for the foam brushes, the product for the interior is basicly a trade GP from auto smart, megs APC would do the same job, it was not just the product it was also a lot of time with scrubbing brushes


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

James superb job as always......:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning work, what dilution did you use G101 on the leather?

amd what brushes did you use?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> what dilution did you use G101 on the leather?





james b said:


> g101 on that leather was about 10/1 :thumb:


  ...


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

thanks car key


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> thanks car key


I would have told you but it seemed i already have :thumb:

Thanks guys


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

stunning job James, well done


----------



## Vag_Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey James, great work on the BM, but i was just wondering who you used for to get the Alloy wheels refurb. Looked on your website but i couldn't see anything on there!

Cheers Dave


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

sweet, nice turn around, especially the leather

Alan


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Some how missed this first time around, great work, is this the euro version sealant? & does it dry that quick with or without ZFX. or am i on the wrong track


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Vag_Dave said:


> Hey James, great work on the BM, but i was just wondering who you used for to get the Alloy wheels refurb. Looked on your website but i couldn't see anything on there!
> 
> Cheers Dave


We dont do them our self we have KO refurb on the A10 do them :thumb:



Stan said:


> Some how missed this first time around, great work, is this the euro version sealant? & does it dry that quick with or without ZFX. or am i on the wrong track


It was an early formular IIRR, and with no ZFX, it was a really good product


----------

